

The Set-Up-To-Fail Syndrome - ansgri
http://hbr.org/1998/03/the-set-up-to-fail-syndrome

======
pedalpete
As somebody who was recently let go, and can relate to much of what the
article states, I have to say that I disagree with the premise (at least in my
case).

My experience pretty much ends at #5 in the cartoon, I don't really relate to
anything beyond that. But I do feel I was in the state of not bringing up
issues, running faster and making less progress, and generally not cooperating
in the team because I had messed up a few things, and new the boss wasn't
happy with my performance, at the same time, neither was I.

I look at this as just a puff piece to make those who have let go feel better
about themselves, though maybe some bosses will take it the other way and
start to recognize these symptoms and work with their subordinates better. I
in no way blame my boss for my performance, or for firing me.

